# Property Investment



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

*ABS 1997 Household Investors in Rental Dwellings*



*Nil. *           93.50% 
*1*             4.90%
*2 to 4*       1.49%
*5 to 10*     0.10%
*11+ *          0.01%

I wonder how many 'Rental Dwellings' members here own:
Does anybody have more upto date data?


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> *ABS 1997 Household Investors in Rental Dwellings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It seems that less than 5% of Australians 'dabble' in property investment.
I am sure that ASF members can beat this....  
Please enter the poll above


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

We are not really surprised that....
_50% of voters have one or more investment property._
So far......


----------



## tech/a (8 February 2007)

Bronte.

Add an age component.


----------



## constable (8 February 2007)

Sold out investment props just after the boom, bought nice house in ballarat and spare funds are on the stocks now. Unless your buying coastal or property that would suit retirees i cant see any real value in prop investment in the short term (3 - 5 )


----------



## Realist (8 February 2007)

I just thank god I put my money into shares and not property.


----------



## tech/a (8 February 2007)

Realist said:
			
		

> I just thank god I put my money into shares and not property.




Why?


----------



## constable (8 February 2007)

Just quietly the real money in the last 3 years has been in industrial estates and business zones unfortunatley heavy equity req for loans.


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

Many years ago, I was taught...
*"It doesn't matter how you make your money, just buy Real Estate"*


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Many years ago, I was taught...
> *"It doesn't matter how you make your money, just buy Real Estate"*




That statement requires so many qualifiers, that it's ridiculous on it's own terms.

For e.g. would it be smart to buy Perth outer suburban RE? It may turn out to be a satisfactory investment. Equally, it may be a disastrous decision, especially if highly leveraged.

Was it smart to buy OTP inner city apartments in many cities around the angloshere 2 - 3 years ago? 

Nope! Financial ruin for some.

While RE can be a superb investment, it is certainly not a case of "just buy it"!


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Many years ago, I was taught...
> *"It doesn't matter how you make your money, just buy Real Estate"*



I was taught to aim for *"One million dollars of RE in a 10% area"*
(That is only two properties these days in Perth)

If the suburb has performed well over the previous 30 years then there was a very good chance that it would keep on going. (Worked for us.....so far) 

10% of a million is $100,000 per year (per million)


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> I was taught to aim for *"One million dollars of RE in a 10% area"*
> (That is only two properties these days in Perth)
> 
> If the suburb has performed well over the previous 30 years then there was a very good chance that it would keep on going. (Worked for us.....so far)
> ...




What do you mean by a 10% area?


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

REIWA issues stats that list suburbs that have grown by 10% over the previous 30 years.  All our properties are in these type of areas


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> REIWA issues stats that list suburbs that have grown by 10% over the previous 30 years.  All our properties are in these type of areas




I'm wondering what the purpose of this thread is apart from you skiting about the number of (possibly fictional) properties you have mortgages on. If this is a measure of cleverness, I'm here to inform you that you've seriously underperformed. Read: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=431224&in_page_id=1770

These are people of humble origins as evidenced by the chavtastic Burberry Check the wife is wearing.  

What contingency plans do you have in place for if/when there is a correction in house prices?


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

We have covered all this before waynel in this thread:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1977&page=1&pp=20

We have recently sold one property in South Perth,
two in England (bought another smaller one)  
We could possibly offset some of the loan with the funds when the interest only period (6.47%) has expired.
Presently the rents have 'rocketed" meaning that they are well and truly 
'Positively Geared'


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> We have covered all this before waynel in this thread:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1977&page=1&pp=20
> 
> We have recently sold one property in South Perth,
> ...



Thank you for deleting your last post waynel

All our properties have been 'Positively Geared' from day one.

"If the numbers work ...do it"


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2007)

I would like an answer to:



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what the purpose of this thread is apart from you skiting about the number of (possibly fictional) properties you have mortgages on.



Why do you find it necessary to tell all and sundry your financial affairs?

One can count the number on one hand the people who do that here.. and most of those are so obviously fictional. It's a bit like the guy at the pub who tells everyone how many times he's getting laid. We all know the truth is "0" LOL


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

Please do not ruin another very good thread waynel.


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Please do not ruin another very good thread waynel.




This is called discussion. Is a good thread where Bronte in never called on unsubstantiated claims? This is typical; you make statements and when asked for substantiation you cry foul.

Please answer my legitimate questions and stop deflecting points with this nonsense.


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Thank you for deleting your last post waynel
> 
> All our properties have been 'Positively Geared' from day one.
> 
> "If the numbers work ...do it"




I deleted it because "we" reappeared, making my post redundant. It was not to please you so no need to thank! lol

... and more unsubstantiated claims. Lets see some figures. 

I could easily say I made a million dollars last year. Without substantiation it remains meaningless tosh!


----------



## Bronte (8 February 2007)

I have only answered questions asked Wayne
Please stop......


----------



## Realist (8 February 2007)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Why?




Look at that thread where I have the bet with you...


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> I have only answered questions asked Wayne
> Please stop......



LOL what about my questions? 

This thread has run it's course.


----------

